# What type of wood is this?



## ToddHomestead (Nov 1, 2021)

We cut this tree down some months back and decided that it would make a pretty table. Not sure what type of wood it is though, was told that it might be black gum but comparing to pictures online it almost looks like pin oak to me. It had an unpleasant smell while being cut but other than that it wasn't too strong of a smell and was a little difficult to spilt the rest for firewood.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## ToddHomestead (Nov 1, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Where are you located?


Arkansas


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Todd. 
I trust someone with local knowledge is able to help.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

ToddHomestead said:


> We cut this tree down some months back and decided that it would make a pretty table. Not sure what type of wood it is though, was told that it might be black gum but comparing to pictures online it almost looks like pin oak to me. It had an unpleasant smell while being cut but other than that it wasn't too strong of a smell and was a little difficult to spilt the rest for firewood.
> View attachment 399998
> 
> View attachment 399997
> ...


Don't know but it will make a pretty table.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome. I think a local arborist service is your best bet for finding the species. Take them a chunk with bark intact and a picture or two of the stump. I live out West so the few trees we have that look anything like that are probably not found in the South.


----------

